# Usc in the summer?Good for someone with experience?



## Fellini77 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi there nice people!

Sad News: I had to give up my intentions of going to NYU. 4 years, its a long time for me. I cant leave all behind - family, job etc.
Good News: I have plenty of time in the summer.
What do you know about USC summer courses? Its just for young high school kids? Do u recommend it ?
Thanks a million once again! CHEERS!


----------



## Fellini77 (Sep 20, 2006)

hello?


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Sep 24, 2006)

http://cinema.usc.edu/summer/

Here is a link to their website.  I'm looking into this program as well, but haven't gone thoroughly through the website.

Has anyone out there actually done this USC summer program?  If so, please offer us some more information about it and your experience of the program.  

thanks


----------



## Fellini77 (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah help us out! 

i know usc is a kick ass school kurt.One of The best in the world.


----------



## zee9449 (Sep 25, 2006)

Great for begginers and high school kids - if you're already experienced it won't make much of an impact, except on your wallet.


----------



## Alex"blakc007" (Feb 23, 2007)

I saw that...it's too expensive....almost 1K/credit...!?!


----------

